# Phalaenopsis violacea and company



## bigleaf (Sep 13, 2011)

I want to take a picture to compare indigo and magenta Phal violacea. These two plants are in pots. Both came from Orchidview this year.







Then I remembered this red violacea like flower Phal Pearl's Red Coral 'Peter Lin' that would be a good contrast. It's difficult to get the plants grouped together. So I pinch off the flower to make it easier for me.






Then I added an indigo Phal Samera from Orchidview..then a flower of Phal equestris blue from Wan Chiao.






I added a regular Phal bellina to compare indigo Phal bellina. Phal Venimp is brought in for orange color.






Phal Venimp (venosa x Malibu Imp). It's almost 8.0 cm NSV.






Phal violacea 'Royalty' x 'Ken's Blue' - substance is very heavy. 






Purchased as Phal violacea but has bellina in the background (because its sibling produced a bellina like flower).

Phal violacea/Samera


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 13, 2011)

WOW!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: Some of those phals I would die for.... Crazy beautiful blooms!!


----------



## koshki (Sep 13, 2011)

OMG!

I wish:

a) I had those plants
b) I could bloom plants that well
c) I could photograph plants that well

It's all a learning process, and I am enjoying learning it all!!

Thanks for posting...I am starting to collect phal species, and having fun doing so!


----------



## Hera (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, I have to pick my tongue up off the floor now!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the group picture! Stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, Peter! I think you have every color of the rainbow there!

What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Wendelin (Sep 13, 2011)

I think you and your camera did a great job pointing out the colours! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2011)

I love the indigo!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 14, 2011)

FAntastic!!! I adore the last group photo!! So many colours!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 14, 2011)

Great collection!


----------



## Diogo (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazing plants and colours, I wish I could get you to visit us in the UK and sell some plants!!! I have searched for Phal Venimp but can only find dark red flowers and no ORANGE. Is that a new cultivar? Which one? I want one......


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I am glad that you enjoy these flowers too.



Diogo said:


> I have searched for Phal Venimp but can only find dark red flowers and no ORANGE. Is that a new cultivar? Which one? I want one......



I have this Phal Venimp and its sister plants since 1998. I got a few seedlings from Hawaii and I was surprised by the flower size when I first flowered them. I still have 2 plants in my collection. The shape is no good per AOS judging standard because form is open. But I like them and keep them in my collection. Like most Phal venosa hybrid, the flower opens red and glossy like one of the parent Phal Malibu Imp. But over time the yellow background color of Phal venosa darken and transform color to more orange/bronze. In my experience AOS judging doesn't like color fading. I don't either if color is reduced say from yellow to pale yellow/white. In this case I don't mind the fading because it's interesting to see two colors from the same plant. 

Unfortunately there could be a problem with ploidy because this plant will not breed. This plant does produce keiki freely.

Here is an old picture from around 2003.


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2011)

very impressive blooms and great photos.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2011)

:clap::clap: WOW!! What a group! :drool::drool:


----------

